# CSII und CBF 350



## 15.8 (14. Feb. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir heute noch einmal über meinen Filter Gedanken gemacht.
Geplant war, über alle möglichen Adapter den CSII auf DN 40 runter zu reduzieren und dann mit
Schläuchen auf die Schlauchtüllen.
Abgesehen davon, dass es kein Y-Abzweig DN 70 gibt, sieht der Aufbau Sch...aus und wird mir zu lang.
Kurzum, ich möchte mit einem 70er Bogen direkt in den Filter.
dazu müsste ich aber die Schlauchtüllen verschließen.
Finde aber keine "Verschlussstopfen".
Kann mir hier einer weiterhelfen, oder gibt es vielleicht noch andere Ideen?

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Nori (14. Feb. 2014)

*AW: CSII und CBF 350*

Nicht so voreilig - so wie DU es machst schaut es sch... aus - man kann ne Adaption auch professionell machen.
Also man nimmt keine HT-Rohre sondern PVC-Fittings und verklebt diese zu einem kompakten Adapter.
Da gibt es Y-Stücke und auch Y-Bögen (hier nur ein Beispiel)
http://www.pvc-welt.de/Y-Bogen-3fach-Klebemuffe-63mm

Den Eingang adaptiert man mit einem Übergangsstück auf DN 70 und an den Ausgängen gibt es Reduzierungen in die man wiederum die einklebbaren Schlauchtüllen setzt.
So ein Konstrukt muss man sich halt zusammenstellen und selbst verkleben - bzw. anfragen ob man sowas als Fertigprodukt kaufen kann - obige Firma lässt da bestimmt mit sich reden, wenn man denen erklärt was man braucht.

Gruß Nori


----------



## muh.gp (14. Feb. 2014)

*AW: CSII und CBF 350*

Hallo,

also ich habe mir beim Hersteller direkt eine weitere Wanne mit DN 70-Eingang und Ausgang bestellt. Das kam am Ende auch nicht teurer als Y-Teiler, etc.... Und von der "Kürze" nicht zu überbieten.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Nori (14. Feb. 2014)

*AW: CSII und CBF 350*

Ich denke so ein Adapter liegt bei ca. 20,- € und hat eine Baulänge von ca 30 cm.

Gruß Nori


----------



## 15.8 (14. Feb. 2014)

*AW: CSII und CBF 350*



muh.gp schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also ich habe mir beim Hersteller direkt eine weitere Wanne mit DN 70-Eingang und Ausgang bestellt. Das kam am Ende auch nicht teurer als Y-Teiler, etc.... Und von der "Kürze" nicht zu überbieten.
> 
> ...



Hallo,
ich habe mir mal deinen Filter angeschaut.
Meine Frage wäre noch, wie hast Du  das DN70 Rohr im Filter befestigt?

Gruß
Jürgen.

Ach ja, habe gerade alles für die Y-Lösung bestellt.


----------



## muh.gp (14. Feb. 2014)

*AW: CSII und CBF 350*



15.8 schrieb:


> Meine Frage wäre noch, wie hast Du  das DN70 Rohr im Filter befestigt?.



Hallo,

gesteckt, einfach nur gesteckt. Hat bisher bestens gehalten.

Grüße!


----------



## 15.8 (10. März 2014)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

habe mich nun doch für die "gesteckte Version" entschieden. 
Das Ganze ist für mich irgendwie stimmiger.
Jetzt muss ich mir noch einen 40er Kugelhahn für den Schmutzablauf besorgen, und dann kann es wohl losgehen   
Vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung/Meinungen  

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## muh.gp (10. März 2014)

... habe ich jetzt ein Déjà-vu...

Ich könnte schwören, dass ich eine sehr ähnliche Konstruktion noch heute an meinen Teich gesehen habe... 

Ist toll geworden. Dann kann es ja los gehen. Viel Erfolg!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## 15.8 (10. März 2014)

Tjaaaa, das ist sehr gut möglich, dass Du so etwas schon mal gesehen hast 

Jetzt muss die Konstruktion nur noch funktionieren....

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## troll20 (10. März 2014)

Hallo Jürgen,

Grundsätzlich gefällt mir die Lösung, nur ein kleines bissel Stört mich.
Ich hätte sorgen das die Schmutzleitung welche ja nur zum Entlehren sein soll, mit Zirkuliert sprich der Schmoder sich nicht absetzt sondern den direkten Weg von Tonne eins zur letzten Tonne nimmt.
Abhilfe schaft da nur, wenn du drei Schieber einsetzt, also an jeder Tonne einen.

LG René


----------



## 15.8 (10. März 2014)

troll20 schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> Grundsätzlich gefällt mir die Lösung, nur ein kleines bissel Stört mich.
> Ich hätte sorgen das die Schmutzleitung welche ja nur zum Entlehren sein soll, mit Zirkuliert sprich der Schmoder sich nicht absetzt sondern den direkten Weg von Tonne eins zur letzten Tonne nimmt.
> ...


Jep, das hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt.
Denke mir aber, dass der Schmutz einfach zu schwer ist, als das er von Tonne zu Tonne transportiert wird.
Wenn der Schieber einmal in der Woche geöffnet wird, sollte der Schmutz schon ausgespült werden.
Wissen werde ich es erst, wenn der Filter in Betrieb ist.....
Aber Du hast schon Recht....sollte man nicht aus den Augen verlieren.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## 15.8 (11. März 2014)

Ich werd noch kirre hier...
Jetzt wollte ich mal locker einen Kugelhahn für mein 40er HT Schmutzrohr bestellen.
Ich find nichts...
Steh ich jetzt wieder vor einer Bastelorgie , oder hat einer eine Idee, oder einen Bestelllink?
Machmal sind es die kleinen Dinge im Leben....boooohhhh

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Ulli (11. März 2014)

Hi Jürgen,
Probiers mal hier:
http://koi-discount.de/pvc-fittings/kugelhahn.html

Sind mit Klebemuffen, klasse Qualität, die habe ich sehr oft bei mir in dem Geröhre (gibt es das Wort ) verbaut. 

Grüße 
Ulli


----------



## 15.8 (11. März 2014)

Ok, aber die müssen geklebt werden. PVC und HT passt (klebt) dann aber nicht.
Ich dachte, man kann einen Kugelhahn über ein 40er HT-Rohr schieben, und dann praktisch "klemmverschrauben".
Mal schaun, vielleicht bau ich den Abfluss auf PVC um...Grrrrr

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## 15.8 (11. März 2014)

15.8 schrieb:


> Ok, aber die müssen geklebt werden. PVC und HT passt (klebt) dann aber nicht.
> Ich dachte, man kann einen Kugelhahn über ein 40er HT-Rohr schieben, und dann praktisch "klemmverschrauben".
> Mal schaun, vielleicht bau ich den Abfluss auf PVC um...Grrrrr
> 
> ...


Ohhh man, Umbau geht ja auch nicht. Dann hab ich ja ein starres, verklebtes System.


----------



## Nori (11. März 2014)

Bitte vergiss nicht, dass du nicht mit einem HT-Rohr direkt auf so einen Schieber/Hahn gehen kannst - das sind Klebe-Varianten und die HT-Rohre kannst da nicht einkleben.
Du brauchst also immer die Muffe des HT-Rohres zum Schieber hin - in den Schieber/Hahn musst du ein kurzes Stück PVC-Rohr (die schwarzen Rohre) einkleben - da kannst dann das Weiber'l (also die Muffe) aufstecken.

Gruß Nori


----------



## 15.8 (11. März 2014)

Ahhh, ein 40er PVC_Rohr passt in eine 40er HT-Muffe.
Na, das bekomm ich gebacken 
Dankeeee 

Dann werde ich mal den von Uli vorgeschlagenen Kugelhahn bestellen, inkl. ein 40er Rohr.



Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## baddie (11. März 2014)

Nabends, 
ich klink mich hier einfach mal mit ein da ich gerade auch darüber grüble wie ich den CS II vor den Wiltec schalte. 
Ihr habt ja einen 75er Zulauf gemacht. Mein Plan war nen 75er Flansch ins Gehäuse zu machen, die Originalen Bohrungen zu verschliessen (bloss wie ? ) 
Könnts mir velleicht mal ein Bild einstellen wo man sehen kann wie das 75er Rohr in den Filter geht und wie ihr die originalen Bohrungen verschlossen habt ? 
Wäre echt nett von Euch da ich so langsam echt Material bestellen muss damit die Filteranlage so langsam gestartet werden kann. 
mfg
Dirk


----------



## Ulli (11. März 2014)

Hi zusammen,

also mit Innotec (http://koi-discount.de/pvc-fittings/kleber-reiniger/test/innotec-adheseal-kartusche-290ml.html) kann man (fast) alles sicher verkleben, auch HT und PVC. Ich habe damit meine IH verklebt und das hält wirklich super. Hier nochmal eine andere Inspiration, wie man einen CS an einen Biotec verleimen kann...

Grüße Ulli


----------



## Nori (11. März 2014)

Der 350-er  Filter hat 1,5" Öffnungen - und genau diese Teile kann man auch als Verschlußdeckel kaufen.
Ist ja kein CS 2 - schätze da hast vom 110-er runteradaptieren müssen - wenn es die Pumpe zulässt ist selbst so eine starke Querschnittsverengung möglich.

Gruß Nori


----------



## 15.8 (13. März 2014)

Hallo baddie,
ich habe mir eine weitere Wanne und Zubehör bei Wiltec bestellt.

Wanne 50114-02 €27.95
Überwurfmutter 50108-13  € 2.37
Auslass  50108-10  € 2.39
Gummi-Ring  50108-11  € 2.39
Auslass-O-Ring  50108-12  € 2.39


----------



## baddie (13. März 2014)

Nabends, 
vielen Dank für die Bilder und und Tips. 
Dann kann ich nun am WE mal messen,planen und dann bestellen....und dann weiterhin die Grossbaustelle "Bachlauf und Filter" neben dem Teich beackern. 
Ist einfach noch nicht lang genug hell um am Abend nach der Arbeit noch richtig was zu schaffen ((((

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## LinusMaximus (2. Apr. 2014)

Hallo

Bin auch Besitzer eines Cbf350 mit 4 Wannen (1+2 Kammer Grob,3 Fein,4 __ Hel-x).
Vorfilter CSII.
Hat noch wer ein Problem mit dem Durchsatz ?
Ab ca 7000l laeuft mir die erste Kammer ueber.
Alles mit 70er verbunden.
Bringt eine Vergrößerung des Abflusses auf 110 Abhilfe?
Zurzeit habe ich eine 10000 Pumpe die mit Einen Dimmer gedrosselt wird.
Die Japanmatten habe ich schon alle entfernt, viel gebracht hat es nicht.
Leichtes Gefälle in Richtung Auslass war auch  nicht erfolgreich.

Ende Mai wird der Teich um das doppelte vergrößert ca 20-25 Tausend Liter.
Da wird der jetzige Flow  nicht mehr reichen.
Hat jemand eine Idee ?

Gruß Christian.


----------



## Nori (2. Apr. 2014)

Mit 110 bekommst du ein Platzproblem.
Ich würde einen (und falls erforderlich einen zweiten) 70-er Abgang schaffen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## LinusMaximus (3. Apr. 2014)

Anhang anzeigen 129126

Möchte nach der 4 Kammer (__ Hel-X schwimmend) in eine 300l Regentonne mit belüfteten Hel-x .
2x 70 währen also kein problem.
Hier die Bilder von der Teichbaustelle

Gruß
Christian


----------



## LinusMaximus (3. Apr. 2014)

Danke Nori für die schnelle antwort.

Erhöht sich mit 2x 70er auch die Sogwirkung ?
Wo sollte der 2 Ausgang  am besten hin ?
 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Nori (3. Apr. 2014)

Ich würde die äußeren Markierungen deiner Skizze nehmen - erst mal eine Seite und falls erforderlich dann auch noch die andere Seite (wobei 2 Stck. 70-er ausreichen sollten - mehr schafft der CS 2 auch nicht)

Was du dir aber mal grundsätzlich überlegen solltest, bevor du in Fittinge etc. investierst:
Wäre es nicht sinnvoller gleich komplett auf Tonnen umzustellen und den 4-Kammer-Filter zu verkaufen - bei 25.000 Litern sehe ich für den 350-er Probleme.

Gruß Nori


----------



## LinusMaximus (3. Apr. 2014)

Hallo
2x 70er Ausgang versucht ,war umsonst.
Marginal mehr durchsatz,Kammer 1+2 laufen über.
Man müßte bei jeder Kammer 2 Auslaeufe machen, was aber wegen des Filter Designs nicht moeglich ist (Siehe Foto).
   

Das einzige was hilft ist ein Gefälle richtung Ausgang(ca 0,5-1cm).
Habe auch das Fallrohr neu verlegt.
 
Versuche morgen die Wassermenge auszulittern.

Gruß Christian.


----------



## Nori (3. Apr. 2014)

Ich dachte schon, dass du alle Verrohrungen verdoppelst - also auch die Verbindungen untereinander.
Ich denke aber wegen der Rippen müsste dann die 1x110-er Version gehen, oder?

Gruß Nori


----------



## LinusMaximus (3. Apr. 2014)

Leider nicht.

Die Verstärkungen sind im weg , man bekommt es nicht dicht .
Da ist keine plane Oberfläche , vieleicht mit viel Innotec.
Flansche sind zu groß (Rand des Filters im weg).
    
Gruß Christian.


----------



## Nori (3. Apr. 2014)

Und 2 x DN 50 links und rechts?

Übrigens: du musst keine Flansche nehmen - das gibts auch als Verschraubung mit Gummidichtung und Mutter.

Gruß Nori


----------



## LinusMaximus (3. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Nori .
Du meinst sicher diese Tankdurchfuehrung. 
  

Passen leider nicht , sind zu lang.(darf nur 6 cm lang sein).
Jetzt ist wieder basteln angesagt.(2xTankdurchführung Klebemuffe 2-3 cm abschneiden Rohr einkleben).
Teile sind bestellt,10 Tage Lieferzeit !!  
Egal munter weiter.
Die Schmutzabläufe und die Regentonne stehen ja auch noch auf der Speisekarte.

Gruß Christian.


----------



## Nori (4. Apr. 2014)

Genau diese (mit der Scheibe!) - notfalls halt den Seriendurchgang etwas verlängern - sofern es der Platz zulässt.

Gruß Nori


----------



## 15.8 (5. Apr. 2014)

So, dann will ich mal meine Einsteigerfrage abschließen  

Filter habe ich heute Morgen aufgebaut und nach 5 Minuten wieder abgebaut (teilweise).
Habe doch glatt ne Dichtung am 2 Einlauf vergessen 

Jetzt läuft er ein paar Stunden und es scheint alles dicht zu sein.
Betrieben wird der Filter mit einer EcoMax O-Plus 6500.
So wie es jetzt aussieht, habe ich noch ein wenig Luft nach oben...
Mal schauen wie es in 2-3 Monaten aussieht.

Den Schmutzablass muss ich noch umfriemeln. 3 Bögen dran und das Rohr verlängern.

Vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung....

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## muh.gp (6. Apr. 2014)

Glückwunsch! Sieht doch richtig gut aus!

Und wie "schön" sauber die Filter noch sind... 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## 15.8 (26. Apr. 2014)

Holger,
an Dich hätte ich noch mal eine Frage.
Auf irgendeinem Bild von Deinem Teich habe ich gesehen, dass Du den Filterrücklauf unter die Wasseroberfläche gelegt hast.
Gibt es dafür einen bestimmten Grund?
Ich dachte, dass Wasser müsste auf der Oberfläche aufschlagen....

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Patrick K (26. Apr. 2014)

Hallo 
sieht ganz gut aus , aber ich würde noch eine Stütze und den Pumpenschlauch machen , könnte nach einiger Zeit abknicken oder der Stuzen abbrechen
Mal sehen ob der Sog reicht um in drei Kammern den Dreck rauzuziehen oder du doch drei Hähne brauchst
Gruss Obs


----------



## 15.8 (26. Apr. 2014)

Hallo  Patrick,

ja, der Schlauch sollte gestützt werde (schon notiert).

Z.Z. ist der Filter wieder demontiert (Teich wird tiefer gelegt und das Ufer neu gestaltet).
Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich den Filter gleich mal sauber gemacht.
Also, da ist schon ordentlich Druck drauf wenn ich den Kugelhahn öffne.
Allerdings werden die Kammern und die Japanmatte dadurch nicht sauber
(die Filtereinschübe müssen eh einzeln gereinigt werden).
Also habe ich die Matten angehoben und mit dem Gartenschlauch alles abgespritzt.
Ich halte das Ergebnis der Reinigung für absolut ausreichend und voll easy.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## muh.gp (27. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Jürgen,

mein Rücklauf ist zweigeteilt. Ca. 70% gehen direkt in den Teich und zwar in etwa 1,3 Metern Tiefe. Soll für Zirkulation und   Wasseraustausch sorgen. Das restliche Wasser geht über den Pflanzfilter und plätschert in den Teich.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## 15.8 (28. Apr. 2014)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> mein Rücklauf ist zweigeteilt. Ca. 70% gehen direkt in den Teich und zwar in etwa 1,3 Metern Tiefe. Soll für Zirkulation und   Wasseraustausch sorgen. Das restliche Wasser geht über den Pflanzfilter und plätschert in den Teich.
> 
> ...


 Hallo Holger,

ich hätte wetten können, dass es einen Rückstau gibt und der Filter überläuft.
Ich werde es probieren. Dann plätschert es auch nicht mehr so ....
Vielen Dank für die Info.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Dominic_1975 (28. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Jürgen,

ich schalte mich am frühen Morgen auch mal ein. Ich habe meinen Auslauf auch unter der Wasseroberfläche und in meinem Filter kann ich keinen Rückstau festellen. Probier es aus!


----------

